# Bi-polar



## Jonesy12 (7 Mar 2021)

Hello everyone,

Ive done quite a bit of research on this site. I know no one is a doctor and only applying will get me my answers,  but am just curious what people’s thoughts are

Here’s my situation: 

I’m an RCMP member and am considering joining the reserves when I retire.

Two years ago I was diagnosed with bipolar II. I have gotten treatment and am on medications. Despite this, I have continued to serve in this stressful and high demanding occupation with no issues. During my last health assessment I was given a G2 and O2 on my medical profile. 

Here are my questions:

1) any other bipolar people out there manage to make it in?

2) Do you think the CF will take my RCMP medical profile and performance with this disability into account before denying me?


----------



## PL90 (7 Mar 2021)

Well, I'm not a doctor and there's probably plenty of folks more qualified than me to answer your questions, but I'll tell you what I think, if you don't mind.

From what I've read regarding medications for mental health, they do not recruit people who are on those type of medication. You need to be off of those meds for a certain amount of time before your medical.

Although, it would help greatly if you could get a report from your doctor stating that your current mental health won't be a detriment to a position in the Armed Forces.

They will certainly take into account your RCMP profile.

Good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Jonesy12 (7 Mar 2021)

PL90 said:


> Well, I'm not a doctor and there's probably plenty of folks more qualified than me to answer your questions, but I'll tell you what I think, if you don't mind.
> 
> From what I've read regarding medications for mental health, they do not recruit people who are on those type of medication. You need to be off of those meds for a certain amount of time before your medical.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response! I read a lot of the same...


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Mar 2021)

Jonesy12 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Ive done quite a bit of research on this site. I know no one is a doctor and only applying will get me my answers,  but am just curious what people’s thoughts are
> 
> ...



You should probably drop into a recruting centre and get the straight goods from them. They'll have the most up to date policy information.


----------

